
Robotic suit gives shipyard workers super strength - ohjeez
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-suit-gives-shipyard-workers-super-strength.html#.U-BDDYBdWyt
======
WWWade
It does not take super strength to lift 30kg.

------
jflowers45
flagged it because its a duplicate of a story on front page

~~~
ohjeez
I'd found one story that linked to another that linked to this one. I think
_this_ is the original.

~~~
jflowers45
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8133808)
was created hours ago and points to

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-s...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-
suit-gives-shipyard-workers-super-strength.html#.U9_rW_ldVu0)

while yours points to
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-s...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22329803.900-robotic-
suit-gives-shipyard-workers-super-strength.html#.U-BSz4BdVQa)

same link with different named anchors. regardless they resolve to same story
on same website

